# asi...14 mo. old female



## bttarhan (Dec 4, 2010)

my 14 mo.old female GSD. what do you think ?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only the top photo will load for me so I can't see her head. The angle isn't the best either.

Very leggy female that is in that rangy teenage stage. High withers, but her back looks like it could be a bit soft. Her croup isn't positioned badly, but it should be longer and her tail set is high. Her tail is also very short. Sufficient angulation front and rear. Her pasterns appear to be a bit straight, but she has very nice feet. I would like to see stronger color.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Was she shaved?


----------



## bttarhan (Dec 4, 2010)

KLCecil said:


> Was she shaved?


yes,she was fully shaved ... she is taken gabiotan ( 2 pills/day and night ) now...


----------



## bttarhan (Dec 4, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Only the top photo will load for me so I can't see her head. The angle isn't the best either.
> 
> Very leggy female that is in that rangy teenage stage. High withers, but her back looks like it could be a bit soft. Her croup isn't positioned badly, but it should be longer and her tail set is high. Her tail is also very short. Sufficient angulation front and rear. Her pasterns appear to be a bit straight, but she has very nice feet. I would like to see stronger color.


thanks ... do you think her tail will be long ... she is 14 mo. old now...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No, her tail is unlikely to grow.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Did you have her shaved for medical reasons? Just wondering .


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It messes up GSDs coats to shave them down. I'm a bit surprised a groomer would do it, since they know GSDs are supposed to have thick fur but also an undercoat, that is best to wash and blow the coat out, while coming with a rake or similar grooming instrument.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

If you are trying to grow coat in I suggest cottage cheese (a spoon full once daily), raw egg (one every other day) and fish oil (two pumps a day or four pills a day). When you start messing with specific vitamins or minerals you have more chances of messing up the coat then helping it. 
The suggested “coat growing technique” has been used on my dogs with excellent results and a friend adopted it when a dog of hers was growing a brittle dry coat, this is no longer a problem.


----------



## bttarhan (Dec 4, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Did you have her shaved for medical reasons? Just wondering .


i shaved her and i regret that ... terrible mistake ...


----------



## bttarhan (Dec 4, 2010)

bttarhan said:


> i shaved her and i regret that ... terrible mistake ...


 no medical reason. just a friend of mine told me to


----------

